# Slurry???



## ttalsma (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm going to be playing around with some one gallon batches of experimental wines. Would I be able to use the slurry from one of these batches to start a full size batch of pee???

Thanks!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 29, 2012)

You sure can. I wouldn't use anything "too experimental" though. As long as it has a good flavor. The downside to a smaller slurry is that your total yeast colony will likely be smaller meaning that your ferment will take a little longer to get going.


----------



## ttalsma (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks Lon. It wouldn't be anything too crazy. Mostly frozen concentrates.


----------

